# Cooking



## ET (19/5/14)

ok so got this recipe off facebook the other day and decided it's way worth sharing 

Corn-Dogs Resep 

Sif saam
4 kop Meel
4 tl bakpoeier
1/2 kop suiker

Klits saam:
3 eiers
4 eetl olie
1 1/2 kop melk
2 kop water
1 1/2 tl sout

Meng alles saam. Druk sosatie stokkies in worsies.
Rol worsies eers in meel en doop dan in deeg.
Bak in olie tot bruin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (19/5/14)

erm not be a stickler but could we get a translation to English please


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (19/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> erm not be a stickler but could we get a translation to English please



Lets try :

Corn your dog recipe 

Sith together
4 heads in flower
4 tealiters saucerpowder
1 or 2 heads of sweetstuff

Tumble together 
3 chickenbum fruits
4 eatliters Castrol GTX
1 and 1 or 2 heads of cow juice
2 heads H2O
1 and 1 or 2 tealiters NaCl2

Mix all together. Push a stick in your weiner. Roll weiner in flower and dunk in dough till wet. Put weiner in Castrol till nice and tan.

No thanks necessary 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## crack2483 (19/5/14)

Chickenbum fruits hahahaha, never heard that one before.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (19/5/14)

In Afrikaans its a "poephol vrug", literal translation 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (19/5/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Lets try :
> 
> Corn your dog recipe
> 
> ...




the force is strong in this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (19/5/14)

Corn-Dogs Recipe

Sift together
4 cups of flour
4 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 cup of sugar

Mix/beat together :
3 eggs
4 tablespoons oil
1 1/2 cups of milk
2 cups of water
1 1/2 teaspoons of salt

Mix everything together. Take your sausage/vienna of choice and insert a thin wooden stick into one end.
Put some flour on a plate and roll the sticked vienna in the flour to lightly coat it then dip it in your batter.
Bake in oil until golden brown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (19/5/14)

denizenx said:


> the force is strong in this one



Mmm, this is not the recipe you are looking for 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (19/5/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Lets try :
> 
> Corn your dog recipe
> 
> ...


 Whahahaha classic!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (19/5/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Lets try :
> 
> Corn your dog recipe
> 
> ...




Hahaha you are realy good with this aunt you


----------



## Riaz (19/5/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Lets try :
> 
> Corn your dog recipe
> 
> ...



I couldn't stop myself laughing while reading this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

